# closed caption



## Corcega

¿Alguien conoce alguna palabra en español para este concepto?
​Son los subtítulos para personas sordas que contienen diálogos y explicaciones sobre todo lo que se oye.

Se me ocurre "subtítulos detallados", pero no sé si hay algo mejor.

¿Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## diegodbs

En España sólo se pone *subtítulos *o *subtitulado. *Nunca he visto eso de "subtítulos detallados".


----------



## Corcega

Hola, diegobs:

Creo que debo explicar o exponer mejor mi duda.

Subtítulos se refiere a los que aparecen en otro idioma diferente del que se habla en la película. Si ésta está en inglés puedes poner los subtítulos en español y viceversa. En inglés son _subtitles_.

Yo me refiero a otros que no son en un idioma diferente, sino que son “subtítulos” especiales para sordos. En inglés le llaman _close caption_ pues son diferentes de los _subtitles_.

Tengo la impresión de que no tenemos en español una palabra o dos que se refieran a ese tipo de subtítulos. 

De hecho en las portadas de DVD o videos, aunque todo esté escrito en español, dicen que tienen, por ejemplo, “subtítulos en español, francés e inglés, y _close caption_”. No lo traducen y se empieza a usar en inglés para diferenciarlo de los subtítulos propiamente dichos.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

"Subtítulos para sordos", simplemente. Por ejemplo, en la caja del DVD de "La delgada línea roja" que tengo pone "SUBTÍTULOS: Castellano, Inglés, Alemán para sordos".


----------



## Corcega

Me parece claro y razonable, yo en la traducción que hice puse subtítulos detallados para sordos, quizá la siguiente le quite lo de detallados, que se lo puse por aquello de "_close_". De todos modos seguía con el gusanito de la duda. ¡Gracias!

​


----------



## Sparrow22

Tal vez llegue tarde, pero acá en Close Caption, le ponen "Subtítulos Opcionales" (como que la tele tiene un botón que si quieres aparecen los subtítulos y si no,no), hubo un hilo hace poco al respecto, dejame chequear.

Acá está: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=49252
Aunque haya llegado tarde para tu traduccion, espero haber aportado algo para un futuro...


----------



## Corcega

Gracias Sparrow22, nunca es tarde para aprender.

Te agradezco tu colaboración.


----------



## JimmySeal

Esto no resuelve la pregunta, pero el término correcto es "close*d* captions." 
Closed captions refiere a una especie específica de señal que es oculta en una señal visual y que ciertos televisores pueden usar. Los subtítulos que se encuentran en los DVDs no son "closed captions" pero la señal visual por la DVD puede contener "closed captions".

¿Esto tiene sentido?


----------



## Chaucer

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> "Subtítulos para sordos", simplemente. Por ejemplo, en la caja del DVD de "La delgada línea roja" que tengo pone "SUBTÍTULOS: Castellano, Inglés, Alemán para sordos".



¿Y no se ofenden los sordos al ver "xxxx para sordos"?


----------



## Mei

Chaucer said:
			
		

> ¿Y no se ofenden los sordos al ver "xxxx para sordos"?


 
Mi tio no se ofendía...


----------



## diegodbs

Chaucer said:
			
		

> ¿Y no se ofenden los sordos al ver "xxxx para sordos"?


 
Si yo fuera sordo, ¿por qué habría de ofenderme? Preferiría no ser sordo, pero ofenderme no.


----------



## JimmySeal

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Si yo fuera sordo, ¿por qué habría de ofenderme? Preferiría no ser sordo, pero ofenderme no.



Jajaja, bien dicho.  En los EE. UU., evitamos el uso de palabras como "deaf, blind" y en cambio usamos "hearing impaired, vision impaired".  No sé exactamente por qué.  
Así que algunos DVDs tienen subtítulos llamados "English for the hearing impaired".
De vez en cuando, hay ambos "English" y "English for the hearing impaired".  En este caso, el segundo incluye descripciones de los sonidos en la película, y el primero, solamente las palabras del diálogo.

Regresando al tema original, pienso que el término correcto es simplemente "subtítulos cerrados", una traducción directa:
http://www.eunate.org/tele_sor.htm


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Me temo que sea el enésimo caso de traducción directa inapropiada. "Cerrado" no significa eso en español.


----------



## diegodbs

Dr. Quizá said:
			
		

> Me temo que sea el enésimo caso de traducción directa inapropiada. "Cerrado" no significa eso en español.


 
Tienes razón, y además no he visto nunca eso de "subtítulos cerrados" en España. Creo que ni siquiera se entiende lo que pueda querer decir.


----------



## JimmySeal

Cerrado significa lo mismo que closed.   Se llama "closed captions" porque los subtítulos están "cerrados" dentro de la señal visual, a diferencia de los subtítulos abiertos, que se puede ver siempre.

Este sentido no es muy común en inglés tampoco.

El significado de "closed captioning" no es obvio a los angloparlantes tampoco.  Solo tiene sentido cuando se sabe que son los closed captions.
Probablemente "subtítulos cerrados" no tendría sentido en España porque no los tienen en España.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Sí los tenemos, solo que se accede a través del teletexto del televisor y no por un aparato especializado. Acabo de tomar esta foto del telediario de TVE1 con el teletexto puesto en la página 888 y se hace llamar "subtítulos para sordos." 





¿Hay alguna diferencia con los "closed captions"?


----------



## Sparrow22

Hola, como veo que sigue con la discusion de si es cerrado o no (que por supuesto adhiero a los que dicen que no es correcta esa traduccion), qué tal quedarnos con "Subtitulado opcional", ya que en el comando (control remoto) del televisor, hay un botón que permite ver o no los subtítulos (cerrados sería solamente porque están ocultos).


----------



## JimmySeal

Es muy similar, pero no usamos el teletexto en los EEUU.  Solo acendemos los closed captions y vedemos los subtítulos apropiados para la canal que vedemos.  Si cambiamos el canal, vedemos los subtítulos para ese canal.  "subtítulos para sordos" es un término bastante bueno, pero pienso que "subtítulos cerrados" es bueno también.

De todos modos, ya es medianoche aquí y me pongo a la cama.  Buenas noches a todos.
---------------------------------------------------
http://www.bib.uab.es/pub/quaderns/11385790n12p161.pdf


> 2.3. Subtítulos cerrados y abiertos
> Si nos fijamos en sus características técnicas, podemos encontrar en nuestro país subtítulos para sordos abiertos o cerrados. Los primeros acompañan de forma inseparable al producto, como es el caso de los vídeos que constituyen la «Videoteca subtitulada para personas sordas», iniciativa de la Federación Española de Asociaciones de Padres y Amigos de los Sordos (FIAPAS), y algunos otros materiales elaborados para este colectivo por entidades cercanas a él.
> Cuando un producto viene acompañado de subtítulos cerrados, el espectador puede elegir o no el añadir a la banda sonora original los subtítulos correspondientes; los subtítulos para sordos del teletexto y los de los DVD son ejemplos de subtítulos cerrados.


----------



## jinti

JimmySeal said:
			
		

> Jaja, bien dicho. En los EEUU, evitamos el uso de palabras como "deaf, blind" y en cambio usamos "hearing impaired, vision impaired." No sé exactamente porque.


No creo que evitemos tales palabras.  Es que sordo y hearing impaired son dos cosas distintas.  Hearing impaired incluye a personas con varios niveles de sordera, que no tienen que ser sordas.  Ciego y vision impaired tienen la misma diferencia.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Ya veo, pero es que en español "sordo" no implica sordera total.


----------



## Corcega

Pienso, después de ver todos los comentarios, que lo mejor es “*subtítulos para sordos*”, pues eso es exactamente a lo que se refiere “closed caption” y no tiene que ver con los subtítulos regulares que proporcionan una traducción a otros idiomas o con los que sólo proporcionan los diálogos por escrito para seguir bien el texto.


----------



## WepaRicua

Yo prefiero "subtítulos cerrados" o "interlinguísticos" porque llevo más de una década usando los cerrados para mejorar mi inglés y entender diálogos complejos y rápidos en la TV y no soy sordo. Así que "subtítulos para sordos" no aplicaría en mi caso ni en el de otros.

Además, a veces uso los abiertos o interlinguísticos de los DVD para aprender, aunque hay que tener mucho cuidado con las traducciones erróneas. No obstante, la primera palabra que aprendí de esta manera fue despistado/absentminded.


----------



## franchute

jinti said:
			
		

> No creo que evitemos tales palabras.  Es que sordo y hearing impaired son dos cosas distintas.  Hearing impaired incluye a personas con varios niveles de sordera, que no tienen que ser sordas.  Ciego y vision impaired tienen la misma diferencia.



Aún así uno intenta evitar ese tipo de términos, así que al _ciego_ se le dice _invidente_, y en el caso de _sordo_, se parafrasearía diciendo que _no escucha_.

Y en cuanto a _Closed caption, me gusta "Subtitulación para sordos", _ya que explica la función. 

Es cierto que utilizamos el Closed caption para mejorar la comprensión auditiva en otro idioma, pero aún así no creo que esa haya sido la función principal. Es más bien una función secundaria.


----------



## Astro

Subtítulos cerrados opcionales para personas con discapacidad auditiva ¿no? jeje


----------



## franchute

jejejej. Largo pero claro.


----------



## lforestier

Yo digo que se debe usar "subtitulos" ya que es identico a los subtitulos en otro idioma. No hay nada que diga que los sordos no pueden usar subtitulos en otro idioma o los que no son sordo usar el "closed captioned text" para entender mejor lo que se está diciendo.


----------



## alfajor

_Closed Caption, Closed Captioning_ (CC): 

subtitulado oculto o 
subtitulado no incrustado


----------



## MarianfromArg

Hola:
Se llaman "subtítulos cerrados". Aquí está la definición.
Saludos.


----------



## michelmontescuba

En el mundo hispano no se suele hacer distinciones en la práctica, a ambos se les suele decir simplemente "subtítulos". En wikipedia en español se le traduce como "subtítulos cerrados". Por otro lado no creo que "subtítulos para sordos" sea apropiados puesto que los "closed captions" también se utilizan para las personas que quieren aprender a leer o para los que están aprendiendo un idioma. Saludos


----------



## roirosal

MarianfromArg said:


> Hola:
> Se llaman "subtítulos cerrados". Aquí está la definición.
> Saludos.


[Edición del moderador: se ha editado un comentario que puede sonar agresivo. Por favor toma en cuenta nuestra segunda directriz: Los foros promueven el aprendizaje en un tono respetuoso, positivo y cordial. Gracias. JeSuisSnob, mod]

En la Wikipedia dice «HTML5 defines *subtitles *as a "transcription or translation of the dialogue when sound is available but not understood" by the viewer (for example, dialogue in a foreign language) and *captions *as a "transcription or translation of the dialogue, sound effects, relevant musical cues, and other relevant audio information when sound is unavailable or not clearly audible" (for example, when audio is muted or the viewer is deaf or hard of hearing)»

Es decir en inglés «subtitles» son sutítulos normales, simplemente con los diálogos, y los «closed captions» son subtículos con los diálogos e indicando por escrito cuando hay música o ruidos (como los pasos al andar).

En esta captura de La 1 de TVE ponen «(BROMEA)» para indicar que la persona ha bromeado.








Buscando «"subtítulos para sordos" closed captions» aparecen numerosos artículos en Google.
▷ Servicio de subtitulado para sordos | Trágora Accesibilidad Audiovisual.
Configuración de subtítulos para personas sordas  | Asistencia para TV de Verizon
Que es CLOSED CAPTIONING en Español - Traducción En Español

Google-YouTube traduce «closed captions» como «subtítulos opcionales»
Archivos de subtítulos y subtítulos opcionales compatibles - Ayuda de YouTube
Supported subtitle and closed caption files - YouTube Help

Google-YouTube traduce «closed captions» como «subtítulos opcionales» y «subtítulos para sordos».
Usar los subtítulos y los subtítulos opcionales en la app Apple TV
Use subtitles and captioning in the Apple TV app

Así que las traducciones son las siguientes:
subtitles → subtítulos
captions → subtítulos para sordos
closed captions → subtítulos para sordos opcionales

Aunque ahora ya estamos en 2022 y creo que todos los subtítulos (para sordos y no sordos) son opcionales. Así que lo de «opcional» ya no tiene mucho sentido.


----------



## Rocko!

Netflix apostó por “subtítulos descriptivos”. No sería extraño que otras marcas lo sigan después: ¿Cómo utilizar subtítulos, subtítulos descriptivos o audio alternativo?


----------



## roirosal

Rocko! said:


> Netflix apostó por “subtítulos descriptivos”. No sería extraño que otras marcas lo sigan después: ¿Cómo utilizar subtítulos, subtítulos descriptivos o audio alternativo?


Justo. Me acordaba de que existía algo así. Pero solo me acordaba de «audiodescripción». Pero esto es para los ciegos. Entonces tienen una versión de audio que comenta cosas que solo se pueden ver.

Y tiene lógica lo de «subtítulos descriptivos» porque «subtítulos para sordos» queda feo xd.

Acabo de revisar el reproductor de YouTube y en inglés pone «Subtitles/closed captions» y en español solamente «subtítulos»


----------



## Masood

I've never heard of _closed captions_ before. 
They're called _subtitles_ - and that's the bottom line.


----------



## OtroLencho

Masood said:


> I've never heard of _closed captions_ before.



I'm amazed.  Could that be a U.S. thing?

For example, when you look at YouTube in England, doesn't the "CC" button appear?


----------



## Masood

OtroLencho said:


> I'm amazed.  Could that be a U.S. thing?
> 
> For example, when you look at YouTube in England, doesn't the "CC" button appear?
> 
> View attachment 67703


Ah yes, I've seen that "CC" icon before, but I've never had cause to use it, nor realised what it was for.
The rest of my post above was a joke - DM me if you don't get it.


----------

